# Most Googled Women - top 50



## oivind_dahle (Jul 4, 2011)

http://www.cracktwo.com/2011/06/most-googled-women-50-pics.html


Id probably hit most of them except:
2, 4, 5, 10, 17, 21, 25, 43, 45 and 49.

Id marry nr 27 - She got a great taste in dogs


----------



## bieniek (Jul 4, 2011)

Damn 
Who the f**k are on that list. 

I never heard of half of them. 

Oivind dont lie, you would love to hit number 2 dont ya? 
Dont ask me, Im married already


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 4, 2011)

lol!
Even thought nr 2 is filthy rich and famous, she´s to young for me


----------



## bieniek (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, right. 

I think its the coolest feature of that list, would you expect this something to occupy 2nd position? 
[Of course even cooler is lots of boobs there]


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 4, 2011)

well she is a lesbian, and I have to tell she got some really great taste when it comes to women! Gotta love Selena, but still she´s to young for me.....

:fun:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 4, 2011)

You wierdo Norwegians need your own sub forum. :lol2:


----------



## mainaman (Jul 4, 2011)

lol #2 Justin Bieber...


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 4, 2011)

#44. 

_*Unf.*_


----------



## Lefty (Jul 4, 2011)

I've always liked 42...
Is this chauvinistic? Haha


----------

